# Cooking Shows?



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Everybody,
Is anyone watching the Season Premier of ****'s Kitchen tonight? I'm hoping this season turns out good...A lot of times these shows just go for drama so I am hoping this season has some good chefs with good attitutes...

Anyone else watching?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2007)

Robert, unfortunately the "system" censored the title of the show of which you speak.  Is there another way you can enlighten me of its name?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 4, 2007)

Heck's Kitchen, Katie.  With Gordon Ramsay, a chef who has, to say the least, a "colorful" vocabulary.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks, muddy, for the clarification.  I'm familiar with Gordon.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

h*e*l*l's kitchen


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry about that...I didn't know it censored that out...


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 4, 2007)

*Undecided*

I watched of all of last seasons episodes of that show.  Not sure if I'll tune in this season or not.  Sometimes it seems more about verbal abuse than cooking.  I guess I'll watch the first one tonight and decide from there.

I see there's another battle of  for  the next FoodTV show starting.  Will skip that for sure.

I do look forward to the upcoming Top Chef season.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

I used to semi enjoy it but now i just can't stand Gordon. all he ever gives is destructive comments, it's rare that he hands out a constructive one. not the type of personality that i like at all!

I'm completely with you on that one skilletlicker, Top Chef is da bomb!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

having been a professional chef for over 30 years i find his behaviour intolerable

i worked for men like him
i also found my first stint as a head chef was a bit like him but it was a diacotomy
my nature is more nuturing and hands on
but all the chefs that were my mentors were absolute brutes


----------



## Caine (Jun 4, 2007)

He11's Kitchen seems to get all the hot women chefs. I think Top Chef has to settle for Ramsey's rejects!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> He11's Kitchen seems to get all the hot women chefs. I think Top Chef has to settle for Ramsey's rejects!


lol
just turn on rachel ray or nigella lawson or christine cushing and turn down the volume


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

It seems to me the contestants are very much under qualified in the first place so they dont stand much of a chance in the first place.Giving Ramsey alot to raise you know what.Didnt one of the shows have like a pizza maker and so forth?They dont stand a chance he should have more experienced people like the ones on Top Chef.Now that would be a reality show.And yet I plan to watch tonight.


----------



## baking fool (Jun 4, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> having been a professional chef for over 30 years i find his behaviour intolerable
> 
> i worked for men like him
> i also found my first stint as a head chef was a bit like him but it was a diacotomy
> ...


 
abusive name-calling is unacceptable any time so i'm with you there, but i wonder if the producers of heck's kitchen want to play it up. ramsey seems to be a decent guy on ramsey's kitchen nightmares. when he gives people **** they usually at least deserve it imo & the rest of the time he seems to be pretty civil.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

baking fool said:
			
		

> abusive name-calling is unacceptable any time so i'm with you there, but i wonder if the producers of heck's kitchen want to play it up. ramsey seems to be a decent guy on ramsey's kitchen nightmares. when he gives people **** they usually at least deserve it imo & the rest of the time he seems to be pretty civil.


perhaps
but i would never confront an employee in front of another or patrons


----------



## baking fool (Jun 4, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> lol
> just turn on rachel ray or nigella lawson or christine cushing and turn down the volume


 
you forgot giada


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> perhaps
> but i would never confront an employee in front of another or patrons



Absolutely, obiwan.  This is appropriate no matter what business we're in.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

baking fool said:
			
		

> you forgot giada


not at all
i keep the volume up with giada
her voice curls my toes
(in a good way)


----------



## baking fool (Jun 4, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> perhaps
> but i would never confront an employee in front of another or patrons


 
yeah that's bad. i worked for a guy who made a server cry at the front desk once. i avoided him if i could.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

baking fool said:
			
		

> yeah that's bad. i worked for a guy who made a server cry at the front desk once. i avoided him if i could.


lol
might this have been in seattle?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> He11's Kitchen seems to get all the hot women chefs. I think Top Chef has to settle for Ramsey's rejects!


 I looked at the head shots of this seasons He11's Kitchen women on their web site and they look attractive enough, but I can't remember a single one from last year.  Elia Aboumrad from last seasons Top Chef did make an impression however.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Alot of chefs are really mean think Mario Batali a total jerk the thing is I have worked for guys like that also and Im a girl when they get moody and pssy they upset the entire kitchen and so every body makes more and more mistakes because they are walking on eggshells the rest of the night.I say if you are a head chef which I used to be for several years I learned you get more with sugar than vinegar and if you are not stressing and intimidating your help they do much better and if they feel you are aproachable they will ask you what to do next if they have a problem rather than making a mistake because they feel they can ask you what to do next.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Alot of chefs are really mean think Mario Batali a total jerk the thing is I have worked for guys like that also and Im a girl when they get moody and pssy they upset the entire kitchen and so every body makes more and more mistakes because they are walking on eggshells the rest of the night.I say if you are a head chef which I used to be for several years I learned you get more with sugar than vinegar and if you are not stressing and intimidating your help they do much better and if they feel you are aproachable they will ask you what to do next if they have a problem rather than making a mistake because they feel they can ask you what to do next.


i agree totally


----------



## baking fool (Jun 4, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> lol
> might this have been in seattle?


 
nope, victoria


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

baking fool said:
			
		

> nope, victoria


whew.................
wasn't me


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 4, 2007)

Go point with the Sugar instead of Vinegar...I agree with you as well...I think that a Chef needs to be commanding and someone that can gain respect and authority but that same person also needs to have patience, kindness, willingness to teach, and respect for people under him/her.

It is a great thing to see a chef with great control of his/her kitchen without becoming a person that no one would admire...


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

i agree robert
i have since learned that the true sign of a great culinarian is that his kitchen runs as well with or without him there


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

On the other hand working in all male kitchens and being the only female I learned to toughen up quickly what a bunch of jerks that was my summer job in Durango,CO  for 5 years in the winter my job in Taos,NM I was the head chef in the Ski Valley my boss was a french chef and he let me take over as I would incorporate American versions therefore he sold more because people could understand what it was we were making.Sadly after a great 11 years he sold the hotel (a small one) I could not find another great paying job after that as the chef that took over offered me such low wages I could not possibly live on that so I spent my last year there waiting tables breakfast,lunch)at a popularly wild restuarant as I could make more as a waitress.I could not believe how badly the cooks yes cooks not chefs treated the waitresses like crap there they would put out tiny pancakes and mess with them in general making them cry when I once asked for some poached eggs they refused because it was too hard.Bull S***  just being jerks so I marched into kitchen and proceeded to make the eggs per the guests request while giving them a lecture on customer service not screwing the waitress just because it's fun they knew me from the hotel I used to work at but more importantly the were not going to be able to intimidate or make me cry as I could be quite intimidating myself if pushed  so I made my order and that was that.Believe me they backed off and they also starting treating this poor waitress better


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

glad to hear jp
that is another aspect of the industry that has slowly been changing
and i am glad to say i changed 15 years ago
mistreaten of the people that represent your establishment to your patrons is NOT a very good way to try to impress your patrons


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with having command and it means respect to all that work in the kitchen including the dish washer I was never below to helping with the dishes or clean up and I made sure the cooks helped as well if they had had time including floors.When you show respect to the dish washer and I mean the ones that are really loyal I would give them a six pack or something and show them that after a hard days work I was not beyond picking up a mop.Its amazing how much respect you get if you are willing to help them with the job that most people would not do.As we know a dishwasher is as important as the rest of the employees if not more especially if they can prep on their down time.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

again true jp

we have a communal meal at the end of the shift
so we all pitch in
the faster we are done the faster we can eat


----------



## Katie H (Jun 4, 2007)

One of the most valuable "visions" is of the head chef who can and will perform all the chores of the kitchen.  Right down to swabbing the decks.  After all, that's most likely where he/she came from and shouldn't lose sight of that lesson.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> One of the most valuable "visions" is of the head chef who can and will perform all the chores of the kitchen. Right down to swabbing the decks. After all, that's most likely where he/she came from and shouldn't lose sight of that lesson.


too many chefs these days are chef by graduation
and those are usually the ones with lofty ideals and won't chip in
i worked up the ranks in many restaurants
i was born in the industry
at 9 years old i was at my dad's restaurant peeling onions, garlic and shrimp
no job is beneath anyone


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Yep,they used to eat before serving with a 30 minutes pay to sit and eat but that was working for a french man.Most American restaurants dont feed much of anything to the help.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Yep,they used to eat before serving with a 30 minutes pay to sit and eat but that was working for a french man.Most American restaurants dont feed much of anything to the help.


yes 
very sad
before serving.... my servers would not be very fast on their feet afterwards
we do it asian style at the end of the shift
everything is communal
i whip up 3 or 4 dishes usually things not on the menu but utilizing "scraps and things alot of chefs would toss out like salmon belly, the chain from beef tenderloin, etc)
i work in a canadian/american style restaurant but i showed the owner where i am actually spending no more than 3 dollars a person per meal


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 4, 2007)

OOPS,Hells you know what is on .Talk to you guys tommorow.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 4, 2007)

Jpmcgrew!!!

You worked in Durango Colorado? I worked in the head quarters kitchen of Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory there right out of culinary school!

Small world...


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 4, 2007)

It is encouraging to hear that Ramsey's techniques are not accepted by at least some of the posters in this thread.

Actually I find it hard to believe this hour of TV represents anything except an attempt to inexpensively produce a high rating.

The show began with GR (Gordan Ramsey) saying that he will no longer indulge himself in temper tantrums, screaming, swear words, or I forget what else.  Then immediately the punch line of the joke is that of course, he is going to do all of that in spades!

Next the show introduces two sous chefs and the Maitre de who starts to welcome the contestants.  After 15 seconds or so, our friend GR appears, godlike from a balcony above, and humiliates the Maitre de.

This is then followed by 40 minutes of soft core domination and humiliation fetish video.

If there is any culinary instruction included, I missed it and would appreciate having it pointed out.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Jun 5, 2007)

I know this will never happen but I would love to see a show that is comprised of Accomplished Sous Chefs.  I would really love to see all these guys and girls battle it out in the kitchen that are really great at what they do and they are all looking to move up to Executive...I know most viewers just want drama but we can always hope right?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, they went for the drama alright...right after they went for the ridiculous.  An asian cowboy???   An asian cowboy that cries??  The complete inability to fry an egg or cook spaghetti??
I don't think they've ever been able to actually stay open on opening night.  Naturally, they are going to run out of food if every dish is sent back to the kitchen for the garbage disposal...unless they've got jesus and his fishes out back, that is.

I do enjoy the show, though.  It's like a guilty pleasure that I'd prefer no one knew about.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2007)

I didnt catch what all their backgrounds were I know one was a soux chef unless he is really knows other cooking how do he qualify and one was a short order cook its ridiculous to think any of the contestants are even remotely qualified to run a multimillion dollar restaurant.Like Vera said Im surprised they could'nt even manage some eggs and pasta.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 5, 2007)

Robert,I lived in Durango many years along time ago.I worked at a tiny bakery and knew the guy who started the Chocolate Factory I learned how to temper chocolate by feel no thermometers etc involved from him.


----------

